# Paizo Adventure Path, Recruitment closed [Pathfinder]



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 16, 2010)

I am thinking of running one of the New Paizo Adventure Paths, either the Kingmaker Adventure Path, in which we would start around the middle, or the Serpents Skull Adventure Path, which would begin at first level and go into high levels (17 or 20 ish I think), Kingmaker is more of a standard (ish) adventure path, with a war happening and then going to the fey realm for the last bit, Serpent's Skull, the first part at least, finds the PC's shipwrecked on an island, then they will discover the remains of a lost serpent empire.

So how much interest is there for that?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

Here! I'm interested! I heard good thinks about the sandbox approach in Kingmaker, but the new adventure paths setting sounds very interesting!

(I should use less "!" )


----------



## pvthudson (Aug 16, 2010)

I would love to play. I am a new player and getting in at level one would work great for me so I would like to do Serpents. Just let me know what I need to roll or where to go!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I'd certainly be up for either of them, but know that I have converted the 1st part of the Kingmaker to 4e and read through the other modules (although not in as great a detail). I'll also be playing in Serpent's Skull in another PbP, but I'm interested in that one also (if Mowgli doesn't mind)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 16, 2010)

looks good and welcome to EN World pvthudson! if you have any questions just ask me, usually for abilities here we use the point buy system, for dice rolling we usually use the roller at www dot invisiblecastle dot com and then include the link in the post to have a reference. I usually do 20 points with the pathfinder system, which can be found here 

looks like we will be doing the Serpents Skull path, 20 point buy, maximum gold for your class, 1st level etc. It will follow the medium advancement track, the Players Guide can be found as a free download here

Readers digest for those who don't want to sign up at paizo, woodsy characters are good, diplomacy is good, choose a port city from which your PC boarded on the way to Eleder in Sargava from from the following list: 
Magnimar, Varisia
Kintargo, Cheliax
Pezzack, Cheliax
Corentyn, Cheliax
Ilizmagorti, Mediogalti Island
Ollo, The Shackles
Quent, The Shackles
Port Peril, the Shackles
Bloodcove, Mwangi Expanse
Senghor, Mwangi Expanse


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

Paizo store is down. I will try to download the PG later.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2010)

Just e-mailed it to you WD.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Just e-mailed it to you WD.




Thanks!

I would like to play a half-orc ranger from the Mwangi expense. May I combine the Guide alternate class feature with the shapeshifter one? How many traits do we get (including the campaign specific)?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 16, 2010)

yes you may use the shapeshifter ability, and 3 traits, including the campaign specific.

On alignment:

I don't dictate alignment, but any non-evil would be good, also if you could edge away from chaotic neutral I would like that too, but if you have your heart set on it I won't stop you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry to bother you again, but I just noticed the Guide's Naturebond variant requires Fav Environment. So, shall I do Guide only or will you allow a savage tattooed shapeshifting half-orc guide who venerates the spirits of the land (spiritbond alternate class feature)?


----------



## pvthudson (Aug 17, 2010)

Argh why arent the boards telling me a reply is posted heh! Anyway thanks for the info, I will get on it. I use Invisible Castle at my site as well its a cool webtool. 

Do we need to confirm anything to be a part of this one like sign up somewhere or anything?

I own the following books: Core Rulebook, Advanced Players Guide, and Dungeon Mastery Guide


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

WD: NP, I would rather you take guide only, it is easier for me to keep track of as the DM unless you really want to do the other one.

pvthudson: nope, the DM usually just goes with the group that expresses interest, if that group is too big, then usually the first players to sign up are the ones that are chosen, and as we have a three person group (pvthudson, Walking Dad and renau1g) you three are going to be the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> WD: NP, I would rather you take guide only, it is easier for me to keep track of as the DM unless you really want to do the other one.
> ...




figured that out. No problem, I will try the shapeshifter another time. But I can use the Two-Weapon Fighting Style? Much cooler for a half-orc 

Shall we post our characters here, or will you post a link to a RG thread?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

set up the RG here given the recent trouble with sblocks if you could put your sheet in code tags for now that would be great.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, so I love the Shackles and it seems like a rogue may be a good fit from the area. Still mulling it over, but that's where I'm leaning right now.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 17, 2010)

Am I too late. If not I would be looking at a half-elf druid.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

NP ghostcat, a druid would work well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,

     Is there room for another? I was thinking a monk for some reason. I see there is a front line fighter already, but there is usually room for another.

will this link be useable for pathfinder stuff?   this link


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

I would rather you just use core book, APG and players guide, as well as the traits from paizo.com/traits

and welcome aboard scott! with that I shall close recruitment, five is a good number.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 17, 2010)

I think we clearly need more DM's on this board. This  game was up for thirty hours and it closed.


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2010)

D'oh! Just missed it.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2010)

As I'm already playing in this AP with another DM, I will give up my spot. I would feel selfish if I didn't. 

Good Luck all!


----------



## pvthudson (Aug 17, 2010)

Half Elf Fighter with Boarded in Cheliax trait hailing from Pezzack, Cheliax on the way


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

jkason and HandOfMystra, who wants in more, back of the mall, at three, be there.

just kidding, I guess both of you can join, for a total of six PCs.

(ruffles through some papers)

yes, six PCs will be fine.


BTW WD your character looks good, you spent 24 points for abilities, I think you typed in a 16 for strength rather than 14, also if that was the case you have 1 extra point from your charisma modifier, which you can use to set charisma to 10 or bump up intelligence to 11 or do something else, in any case your mace attack and CMB and CMD will all drop by one from the reduced strength score (the damage for the mace was correct in the first place) otherwise it looks good!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

The 16 includes the +2 bonus to any ability from my race. I will change cha to 10. Maybe the abilities seem a bit bland, but I want him in very good physical condition, epically strength and of strong will and good senses, but only of medium intellicence and not overly likeable.

The rest of the sheet is still mostly in work condition.


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2010)

renau1g said:


> As I'm already playing in this AP with another DM, I will give up my spot. I would feel selfish if I didn't.
> 
> Good Luck all!




Hadn't meant to guilt anyone out of a spot, but many thanks. I'd throw one of those little green comments on about being a great sport, but I never have figured out how those work. 



GandalfMithrandir said:


> just kidding, I guess both of you can join, for a total of six PCs.
> 
> (ruffles through some papers)
> 
> yes, six PCs will be fine.




Huzzah! Let's see, a fighter, a monk, a ranger, a rogue, and a druid. Looks like maybe some arcane support might be called for? The bonded item rules for wizards kind of confuse me, so probably I'd go for a sorcerer (I don't have the APG, so wouldn't want to try to figure out one of the new arcane classes there yet). Have to take a look at what bloodline I like best...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

jkason said:


> ... (I don't have the APG, so wouldn't want to try to figure out one of the new arcane classes there yet). Have to take a look at what bloodline I like best...




The new classes are already in this SRD, but not the new spells and options for the old classes. And you can always choose a familiar instead od a bonded item. I would.
Pathfinder SRD  (Pathfinder_OGC)


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> The new classes are already in this SRD, but not the new spells and options for the old classes. And you can always choose a familiar instead od a bonded item. I would.
> Pathfinder SRD  (Pathfinder_OGC)




Well, I was trying to avoid a familiar, since I don't tend to use them very well. I'm always worried about them squishing. 

Thanks for the APG heads up. I hadn't realized it had been added. Both summoners and witches look very interesting, though my inclination this time out is not to play something with a pet or lots of summons to keep track of... Must ponder a bit...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 18, 2010)

jkason said:


> Hadn't meant to guilt anyone out of a spot, but many thanks. I'd throw one of those little green comments on about being a great sport, but I never have figured out how those work.




you click on the green thumbs up underneath his level.

and OK WD my mistake , make sure to increase Mace damage to +3.

EDIT:: Additional info: I would feel bad if I did not tell you this ahead of time so I will tell you now. As the campaign takes place on a tropical Island, for three hours of the day, if your characters are exersising or being out of the shade, wearing heavy clothing or armor, they will need to make fortitude saves or take nonlethal damage. Just letting everyone know before they go and buy a nice suit of armor to wear all the time. (for those of you that already have I would recommend either getting something else to wear or not wear your armor all the time.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm should I play a cleric and hope that there are no traps or a rogue and hope there are no undead and the druid can heal or play a bard? I could do a rogue/cleric - that sounds fun. Whit pathfinder skills allocation that could even work. Off to read the player guide.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

jkason said:


> Well, I was trying to avoid a familiar, since I don't tend to use them very well. I'm always worried about them squishing.
> 
> ...



But at least your character doesn't loose XP or HP if it gets squished:



> If a familiar is lost or dies, it can be replaced 1 week later through a specialized ritual that costs 200 gp per wizard level. The ritual takes 8 hours to complete.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, A monk at 20 point buy it is. will work on it soon. 

As to what to play, Kingmaker or the ap is fine by me. As it either one, could there be a monistary of the euorian kind of style in the statring town? I actually feel more toward the serpent skull  vote. fyi


```
just thinking here....

st 13  +1
dx 14  +2
cn13  +1
in 14+2
ws 15  +2
ch 11  +0

lacks social skills as he is very reclusive and book wormish.
```

9 hp


Feats:
Agile Manuvers (Human) dex for cmb instead of str
	Belier’s Bite	Combat	Improved Unarmed Strike.	+1d4 bleed damage with unarmed strikes.	PCo:CEoD	PFRPG	CUP


```
[b]Skills:                  Ranks  Abil  Misc  CS  Total[/b]
Acrobatics (Dex)           1     2     x     3     +6
Climb (Str)                1     1     x     3     5
Craft (Papermaking/
vellum working) (Int)      1     2     3     x     6
Escape Artist (Dex)        0
Intimidate (Cha)           0
Knowledge (history) (Int)  1     2     3     x     6
Knowledge (religion) (Int) 1     2     3     x     6
Perception (Wis)           1
Perform (Cha)              0
Profession (Wis)           0
Ride (Dex)                 0
Sense Motive (Wis)         0
Stealth (Dex)              1
Swim (Str)                 1

sikill points:
4 Int (+2) +1 (race) +1 fav class
```

[sblock= equipment]
60 gp

*Item          cost     weight     notes*
monk's outfit


[/sblock]


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 18, 2010)

I am already playing Kingmaker so I would like to play the other AP.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it was already  decided that we will play Serpent' Skull ...


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 19, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> EDIT:: Additional info: I would feel bad if I did not tell you this ahead of time so I will tell you now. As the campaign takes place on a tropical Island, for three hours of the day, if your characters are exersising or being out of the shade, wearing heavy clothing or armor, they will need to make fortitude saves or take nonlethal damage. Just letting everyone know before they go and buy a nice suit of armor to wear all the time. (for those of you that already have I would recommend either getting something else to wear or not wear your armor all the time.




Does _Survival_ apply in this case? Or is the result of a _Survival_ roll : "Remove Armor"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Does _Survival_ apply in this case? Or is the result of a _Survival_ roll : "Remove Armor"




I hope so.

This:


> Survival DC 15: Gain a +2 bonus on all Fortitude  saves against severe weather while moving up to half your overland  speed, or gain a +4 bonus if you remain stationary. You may grant the  same bonus to one other character for every 1 point by which your  Survival check result exceeds.





and this



> *Endurance *
> Harsh conditions or long exertions do not easily tire you.
> *Benefit*: You gain a +4 bonus on the following checks and saves: Swim checks made to resist nonlethal damage from exhaustion; Constitution checks made to continue running; Constitution checks made to avoid nonlethal damage from a forced march; Constitution checks made to hold your breath; Constitution checks made to avoid nonlethal damage from starvation or thirst; Fortitude saves made to avoid nonlethal damage from hot or cold environments; and Fortitude saves made to resist damage from suffocation.
> You may sleep in light or medium armor without becoming fatigued.
> *Normal*: A character without this feat who sleeps in medium or heavier armor is fatigued the next day.




Seem custom made for this. Good to be a ranger...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> ...
> 
> and OK WD my mistake , make sure to increase Mace damage to +3.
> 
> ...




I updated the sheet. Please review.


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> But at least your character doesn't loose XP or HP if it gets squished:




Hrm. I forgot about that. Maybe I should try a familiar again. And the APG looks like it provided some extra familiar types (via the Witch class). Then again...



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Serpent's Skull, the first part at least, finds the PC's shipwrecked on an island, then they will discover the remains of a lost serpent empire.




Perhaps this is too much meta-gaming, but I'll ask anyway. At the moment, I thought I'd make a Wizard Conjuration specialist (with a scorpion familiar). I'm concerned that if the first thing that happens is a shipwreck, my wizard would find himself without his spellbook and / or familiar as a result. Yes, loss of equipment is a concern for every class, but I think a lost spellbook makes a wizard especially useless, so thought I'd check beforehand.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 19, 2010)

jkason said:


> I'm concerned that if the first thing that happens is a shipwreck, my wizard would find himself without his spellbook and / or familiar as a result. Yes, loss of equipment is a concern for every class, but I think a lost spellbook makes a wizard especially useless, so thought I'd check beforehand.




yeah, not too much meta-gaming there, a simple question is fine. I am going to have to say that any (or most) perishables will be destroyed, or at least water soluble stuff will be. However, to make things easier for you if you want the familiar, you could trade a trait for it to be a class feature of a sorcerer if you want.


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> yeah, not too much meta-gaming there, a simple question is fine. I am going to have to say that any (or most) perishables will be destroyed, or at least water soluble stuff will be. However, to make things easier for you if you want the familiar, you could trade a trait for it to be a class feature of a sorcerer if you want.




That's okay. There's always the Arcane bloodline if I wanted a familiar, though now that I have pets on the brain, I'm finding myself liking the summoner class more than I'd originally thought. Maybe a Halfling summoner with a quadruped eidolon?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 19, 2010)

go for it!


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 19, 2010)

I will work up a Half-Elf Neutral Cleric of Calistria who has made himself immune to giant wasp poison (Boarded in Mediogalti trait). He boarded in Ilizmagorti.


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2010)

Added my summoner to the RG. Hopefully it's not too much of a mess. Only a couple of rules I wasn't entirely clear on:

1) If all three of the Eidolon's attacks are primary attacks, does he use them all when he makes a standard attack action, or does he have to choose one unless it's a full round action?

2) The Eidolon rules said they could take ranks in any skills. I took that to mean that any skill the Eidolon has the proper form for is a class skill, and gave him the class skill bonus for that, since otherwise eidolon skills seemed pretty weak. Not sure if that was right.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 20, 2010)

HoM: sounds good

jkason: question 1: inless someone corrects me I am going to say that you can only make one attack with a standard action, otherwise it seems a little broken to me. question 2: That sounds good, wouldn't work well for an ant-like creature to take ranks in fly, would it 

I'll look over the sheets later today.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

I took a look at the summoner, as this is one of the most interesting classes.

Does this rule



> *Hit Points (hp)*
> 
> Hit points are an abstraction signifying how robust and healthy a creature is at the current moment. To determine a creature's hit points, roll the dice indicated by its Hit Dice. A creature gains maximum hit points if its first Hit Die roll is for a character class level. *Creatures whose first Hit Die comes from an NPC class or from his race roll their first Hit Die normally.* Wounds subtract hit points, while healing (both natural and magical) restores hit points. Some abilities and spells grant temporary hit points that disappear after a specific duration. When a creature's hit points drop below 0, it becomes unconscious. When a creature's hit points reach a negative total equal to its Constitution score, it dies.



means that eidolons and animal companions have to roll their first HD?

BTW, the group is very 'half':

*Half*-Orc Ranger
*Half*-Elf Fighter
*Half*-Elf Druid
*Half*ling Summoner


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> HoM: sounds good
> 
> jkason: question 1: inless someone corrects me I am going to say that you can only make one attack with a standard action, otherwise it seems a little broken to me. question 2: That sounds good, wouldn't work well for an ant-like creature to take ranks in fly, would it
> 
> I'll look over the sheets later today.




Works for me. 

Oh, one more quick question: the Eidolon text says they don't 'heal naturally.' I take that to mean that they can't regain hit points through resting, but they _can_ be healed via normal healing spells (cleric channelling or cure wounds spells). Again, it seems horribly limiting if they can only be healed by the rejuvenate eidolon spells, but I figured I should check before the game starts.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree with WD in that Eidolons should roll their first HD based on that description.

jkason: I think that a heal spell would work on an eidolon, but I do not think channel energy would, as it is not living matter, I think is what the healing naturally thing is supposed to do, I'm not sure right now but that's where I am.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

as I did messed up the Eidolon's HO, I have to say that channel energy should be able to heal them. They are outsiders (like Tieflings) and no constructs or undead.

As I look at the other sheets (hopefully no one minds) to plan for a good group combat strategy, I noticed a few things that the players may have done different with access to the APG:

*pvthudson:* How much do you like your skill focus feat? The APG allows for it one of the following options:



a +1 bonus on Bluff, Disguise, and Knowledge (local) checks.
Exotic Weapon Proficiency
a +2 bonus on all Will saving throws
a second chance on a failed diplomacy roll in the same encounter.

*ghostcat:* same as above. There is also the jungle druid option.

I saw that your character boarded at the same point than mine. Maybe they know each other.

Just that you know.

*jkason:* You got the APG yourself


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I agree with WD in that Eidolons should roll their first HD based on that description.




I missed his earlier post. Sorry about that. Rolling via Invisible Castle:

(1d10=3). Ouch. 4 hp total with the Con bump. Guess I got a familiar, after all. 



Walking Dad said:


> as I did messed up the Eidolon's HO, I have to say that channel energy should be able to heal them. They are outsiders (like Tieflings) and no constructs or undead.




*I hope I hope I hope*  Actually, given his HP, I'm not sure how much time he'll spend in combat, so this may be irrelevant.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2010)

WD: Just to let you know, my monk will be human.

And jsut to let you know, I am thinking that my monk has been entrusted to a mission of some sort for the Reverend father of the monistary. 

and sorry for any missspelling. My hands are twitching rather annoyingly (if that is a word)

I will be home in about 7 hours, so cheers to all!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 23, 2010)

still looking for characters from Scott Dewar and Hand of Mystra

Everyone else looks good.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2010)

sorry, apartment hunting lately


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 23, 2010)

no worries, jsut don't want anyone forgetting about it.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 24, 2010)

Not forgotten- just dealing with having moved. Today the phone company reboots my phone and DSL


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2010)

I've been pondering my eidolon's puny-ness, and wondered: what method are you planning to use for HP on characters at level-ups? If we'll be using something non-random (average, max -2, what have you), would it be possible to use that method for determining eidolon / animal companion hit points? Just a thought. 

jason


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 24, 2010)

actually that is a good question, I will use the system in living pathfinder where you can either take max-2 or roll your hit points, but you have to stick with that decision.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> actually that is a good question, I will use the system in living pathfinder where you can either take max-2 or roll your hit points, but you have to stick with that decision.




Excellent! I'm fearful of random, so max -2 or a similar set HP value is always my preference. I'll update my sheet. 

jason


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2010)

I really ment to finish today, but I was kidnapped the a vicious kitty cat who stole my lap when i got home at 330 am. Then I failed my will save against the effect of the perrrrr

Today i am needing to get out and find a temp storage place so I can move to a smaller place.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 24, 2010)

vicious kittycats will do that, mine likes to steal my keyboard, lie down on it and press f4 on the way down. Clearing all progress I have made. Also good luck finding a house!


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 24, 2010)

We are not going to have home internet access until at least Thursday, so I will be working on my PC in my spare time at work.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 24, 2010)

The adventure starts, or at least could start, and I will make it start, with some RP, which can take as long or as short as you want, I can set up the IC now if you all have character ideas ready, else Scotts and HandofMystras characters can show up late to the dinner or something. I'll set it up today, I'm going back to the school year tomorrow and won't have time. Post when you're ready.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2010)

Ready when you are.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 24, 2010)

alright here it is: Part one


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2010)

Posted.  

By the way, what was the final ruling on cleric channeling healing eidolons? WD had mentioned their outsider status should make them heal-able that way, but I didn't know if you were on board with that.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 25, 2010)

I will make them healable via channel energy

And now, away to school I go! i might be able to post close to noon otherwise it will be tomorrow.


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I will make them healable via channel energy
> 
> And now, away to school I go! i might be able to post close to noon otherwise it will be tomorrow.




Excellent.  

Have a good first day.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2010)

this is what I have so far: (it looks like i need items and traits?)

Ok, A monk at 20 point buy it is. will work on it soon. 

As to what to play, Kingmaker or the ap is fine by me. As it either one, could there be a monistary of the euorian kind of style in the statring town? I actually feel more toward the serpent skull  vote. fyi


```
just thinking here....

st 13  +1
dx 14  +2
cn 13  +1
in 14  +2
ws 15  +2
ch 11  +0

9 hp

saves:   base abil misc  total
Fort     2     1     x     +3
ref      2     2     x     +4
will     2     2     x     +4

lacks social skills as he is very reclusive and book wormish 
but not with out his physical studies.
```

+



Feats:
Agile Manuvers (Human) dex for cmb instead of str
	Belier’s Bite	Combat	Improved Unarmed Strike.	+1d4 bleed damage with unarmed strikes.	PCo:CEoD	PFRPG	CUP

Traits:
Anatomist (combat) You have studied the workings of anatomy, either as a student at university or as an apprentice mortician or necromancer.

Benefit: You know where to aim your blows to strike vital organs and you gain a +1 trait bonus on all rolls made to confirm critical hits.


Cliff Jumper  Fan Content

See here for more details.
You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the coastal cliffs.

Benefit: You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.


```
[b]Skills:                  Ranks  Abil  Misc  CS  Total[/b]
Acrobatics (Dex)           1     2     1     3     +7     trait bonus
Climb (Str)                1     1     1     3     +6     trait bonus
Craft (Papermaking/
vellum working) (Int)      1     2     x     3     +6
Escape Artist (Dex)        0     2     x     x     +2
Intimidate (Cha)           0
Knowledge (history) (Int)  1     2     x     3     +6
Knowledge (religion) (Int) 1     2     x     3     +6
Perception (Wis)           1     2     x     3     +6
Perform (Cha)              0     0     x     0     +0
Profession (Wis)           0     2     x     0     +2
Ride (Dex)                 0     2     x     0     +2
Sense Motive (Wis)         0     2     x     0     +2
Stealth (Dex)              1     2     x     3     +6
Swim (Str)                 1     1     x     3     +5

sikill points:
4 Int (+2) +1 (race) +1 fav class
```

 equipment


```
60 gp

[B]Item              cost     weight     notes[/B]
monk's outfit      0.0     0.0
brass knuckles     1.0     1.0
Hanbo              1.0     2.0
dagger             2.0     1.0
lite crossbow     35.0     4.0
   bolts 20        2.0     2.0
Sai                1.0     1.0
rations x5         2.5     5.0
sunrod x5         10.0     5.0     
backpack           2.0     2.0
[u]pouch              1.0     0.5[/u]
totals          57.5     23.5
```


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> this is what I have so far: (it looks like i need items and traits?)
> 
> Ok, A monk at 20 point buy it is. will work on it soon.
> 
> ...




I always want to help another monk. I really like their pathfinder incarnation.

1 suggestion: change str and dex (or even better wisdom). Str is the main combat ability for a monk. You can regain the lost AC point by taking the dodge feat instead of the now useless Agile Maneuvers.

There are also some interesting class variants in the APG, that would be perfect for a more peaceful and reclusive monk.

Just my 2 cents. It's your character  you can ignore the suggestion completely.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 25, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *ghostcat:* same as above. There is also the jungle druid option.




Sorry WD, just seen this. I'm quite happy with my Skill Focus, so that OK. The *Jungle Druid* sounds interesting but its not in the SRD and I can't see me getting the APG in the near future.

As far as phones are concerned. It was only after we had moved in that I found out that my new house is not connected to the local phone system (don't ask!). So its mobiles and the local Wifi (which I can just see) for the time being 

As far as knowing each other. I suggest that they met while waiting for the ship.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

The APG is OGL. I could PM you the Jungle druid mods, if you like.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 26, 2010)

WD. That would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> WD. That would be very much appreciated.



Done! You got mail...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2010)

I have posted brother Friedrich  in the rg thread 
and is waiting approval


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 3, 2010)

Alright Scott, the character looks good, but the format looks a little confusing to me, could you please change it? you don't have to but it would be easier , Also I don't see where your AC and CMB/CMD is, other stuff looks good though, it's probably just a work in progress, those are just my thoughts at the moment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have posted brother Friedrich  in the rg thread
> and is waiting approval




Looking forward seeing you type German 

And to have your character with us. We can use another mobile hard hitter!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2010)

Ist das eine gute Übersetzung?

Ich bin mit dem Google Translator, dies zu tun.

[sblock=translation]Is this a good translation?

I am using the google translater to do this.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ist das eine gute Übersetzung?
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Google Translator, dies zu tun.
> 
> ...




Yes, the first sentence sounds good. the second shold be:

Ich benutze den Google Übersetzer, um dies zu tun.

(or in a 'more German' way: Ich benutze den Google Übersetzer dafür.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2010)

I need to let google translater know. The have a way to let people tell them of a better corrections


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope to have all the characters up by october 1st. just to put a deadline up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm ready. And I'm now level 8 (8k posts).


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2010)

I believe Siquit's been ready, though IC interaction's stalled a bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2010)

a few minor notes and touch-ups . . .


----------



## HandofMystra (Sep 10, 2010)

I have not been great in IC but also my character went from being a priest to fleeing his home (being CG in an evil town is a rough start) worried that he will be killed for pissing off the local house of Celestria. As I think about it, to be heroic he needs to reframe his experience and decide that he can take care of himself and that he is going on this as an adventure.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 11, 2010)

I believe that Katilla is good to go.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like HandofMystra's character is the only one left to go, I hate to single you out but if you can have it up by the end of the month (hopefully before that) that would be great, as he is level one I can do some of the number crunching for you if you want.

GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2010)

Gandulf, you mentioned that my post for the pc is a little hard to read, in refrence to the set up. What do you recommendx that i adjust?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 20, 2010)

You're good now Scott, It was just before when I didn't see AC or stuff like that. Thanks for asking though!

GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2010)

*tips hat*

very well sir. off to rp!


----------



## HandofMystra (Sep 23, 2010)

*trait question*

Can I take an Half-Elf alternative racial trait from the APG?
[sblock=ancestral arms]*Ancestral Arms*: Some half-elves receive training in an unusual weapon. Half-elves with this racial trait receive Exotic Weapon Proficiency or Martial Weapon Proficiency with one weapon as a bonus Feat at 1st level. This racial trait replaces the *adaptability* racial trait.[/sblock]
The bonus feat would be Exotic Weapon Proficiency (whip). The feat has a pre-req of BAB +1 which I would not have. Can I still take the feat in this special circumstance? I would even be OK with taking a -4 non-proficiency penalty until I got BAB +1 (since I was planning to anyway). Of course,I would prefer to be able to use the feat immediately (which seems to me to be RAI).


----------



## HandofMystra (Sep 23, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> pvthudson: nope, the DM usually just goes with the group that expresses interest, if that group is too big, then usually the first players to sign up are the ones that are chosen, and as we have a three person group (pvthudson, Walking Dad and renau1g) you three are going to be the group.



this is different from another PbP forum where there is a PC beauty contest that goes on. You make a PC, create a character sheet and back story and if you are not picked maybe you can recycle the concept elsewhere.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 24, 2010)

yep, the alternate trait is fine.


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, I am here.  My character sheet is done except for equipment weights and costs. I posted and I think I understand my character now. He has has a long, habit of nosiness, he lurks and listens and does not talk much because he is afraid of assassins from the head priestess of his former temple.
I will be posting regularly in the future. Sorry, for the delays.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 1, 2010)

yep, no problem HoM, hopefully we can start soon

(goes and gets the book, and cackles in the corner.)

Everyone make sure what your fortitude save is, you will need it!


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 4, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> yep, the alternate trait is fine.



thanks for this. It turns out that clerics get proficiency in their deity's favored weapon, so the trait would be superfluous.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't seem to find a bit of information. What is the name of the port that we just left? That is where I figure Brother Friedrich is form.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 8, 2010)

Last stop was Senghor in the Mwangi Expanse. waiting for ghostcat in the IC thread


----------



## HandofMystra (Feb 28, 2011)

*Hand of Mystra bowing out*

Here is one of those, I quit and apologize posts:

Sorry, I am bowing out. It is some combination of having too many online  games to keep up with and not being excited about my PC (I like the build and will use it again but he did not fit in the Red Mantis city and the fleeing from assassins was so unheroic, I could not make him fit in). I am sorry if I  dragged anything down. I am still learning what works for and what does  not in PbP. 
Thanks to everyone for putting up with me


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 28, 2011)

No problem, HandofMystra


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

Could I change Tusk's Ranger archetype from Guide (APG) to Wild Stalker (UC)? It is a perfect fit for  half-orc IMHO and he hasn't used any of the guide abilities yet.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 9, 2011)

yes, that's fine


----------

